

New ransomware variant uses false child porn accusations - teksquisite
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/new-ransomware-variant-uses-false-child-porn-accusations/9406

======
jimmyjim
I understand that spoofing one's identity is an easy enough task with tor,
fly-by-night VPS's, etc., but when transfer of money is involved, could not
security experts set up "honeypot" traps to get at the origin of these
attacks? By seeing where the money is essentially ending up?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
In theory, probably yes. In practice, good luck getting the police to do
cross-border investigations into a crime they don't understand and that causes
~$16 in damage per victim.

------
JoachimSchipper
Wouldn't the following be nastier?

"We have hidden child porn somewhere on your hard drive. If you send $25 via
>this paypal link<, this will all go away. If we don't receive the money in 48
hours, this program will remove itself without trace - after notifying the
police."

